# Needing A Estimate Form



## PLMaint. (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could help me out. I need a sample estimate form for this apartment complex I'am bidding on. If someone could fax me one of their estimate sheets so I could use it as a guide to create my own I would really appreciate it. I just need something simple to go by. thanks guys for all the help and advice. Fax # 1-330-723-8234


----------



## theoutlaws20 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Estimate*



PLMaint. said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could help me out. I need a sample estimate form for this apartment complex I'am bidding on. If someone could fax me one of their estimate sheets so I could use it as a guide to create my own I would really appreciate it. I just need something simple to go by. thanks guys for all the help and advice. Fax # 1-330-723-8234


Have you received a estimate form yet?


----------

